# [solved] systems with ath9k / firmware loaded / not loaded

## little_bob

hello community,

i am running 2 systems (lenovo x131) and a selfmade pc. each has a usb wireless stick TL-WN821Nv3.

on my selfmade pc i am able to run the usb wireless stick.

on my lenovo x131 i am not able to run it. 

selfmade pc - lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]

```

x131 - lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc.

```

selfmade pc - dmesg htc_7010 firmware

```

[    0.881495] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

[    1.918750] ath9k_htc 2-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.918752] ath9k_htc 2-1.5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.069052] usb 2-1.5: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_7010.fw, size: 72992

[    2.130131] ath9k_htc 2-1.5:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 45 credits

[    2.253992] ath9k_htc 2-1.5:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

[    2.255005] Registered led device: ath9k_htc-phy2

[    2.255008] usb 2-1.5: ath9k_htc: USB layer initialized

```

x131 - dmesg htc_7010 firmware

```

[    2.250720] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

[    3.302629] ath9k_htc 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.302633] ath9k_htc 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   63.869329] usb 2-1.2: ath9k_htc: Firmware - htc_7010.fw not found

[   63.870682] ath9k_htc: probe of 2-1.2:1.0 failed with error -22

```

i am using 

- the same kernel gentoo-3.3.8 

- the same linux-firmware

on both systems

also i checked for the firmware handling for the kernel which is the same for both systems.

selfmade pc is acting as ap so i have a kernel config for ap (HOSTAP=y) on that box.

i have compared the kernel config from both systems but could not find more.

maybe i do not to see the wood for the trees.

how comes that firmware is not loading on x131?

best regards

--christianLast edited by little_bob on Sat Nov 10, 2012 6:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

you've got the answer here:

```
[   63.869329] usb 2-1.2: ath9k_htc: Firmware - htc_7010.fw not found 
```

The htc_7010.fw firmware file is not found on your X131. You have to check if the file /lib/firmware/htc_7010.fw exist. On my Funtoo/Gentoo 64 bits, the package

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924 install it.

The /lib directory is a symlink to /lib64. In fact, the file htc_7010.fw is installed in the /lib64/firmware/ directory. It is possible that the ath9k_htc module search for the firmware file in the wrong path. Are both PC the same architecture, 32 or 64 bits?

----------

## little_bob

hello logicien,

thank you for your answer. sorry if i did not described it properly.

i have allready checked the link and the firmeware directory / file. the firmware is installed on both system. i am using sys-kernel/linux-firmware version 20120719.

```

corellia ~ # ls -la /lib

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 Jun 21 10:26 /lib -> lib64

```

the firmware file is there

```

corellia ~ # ls -la /lib64/firmware/htc_*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 72992 Nov  1 14:24 /lib64/firmware/htc_7010.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 51272 Nov  1 14:24 /lib64/firmware/htc_9271.fw

```

on my selfmade pc the usb wlan stick is running properly on my x131 laptop the firmware file is not found. as you can see the file is on the system but i do not know why it can not be found or read.

----------

## little_bob

hello community,

i still can not explain why the firmware does not load on my x131 system but with the help from another forum entry i am now able to load it.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-916540-start-0.html

thanks to NeddySeagoon again   :Very Happy: 

when i follow your instruction in that thread my firmware get loaded.

best regards

--christian

----------

